# Omnisphere Multi or Single Core?



## chimuelo (Dec 11, 2020)

I never really measure resources except on my DSP Rack.
But recently bought Trilian Bass for Omnisphere.
Worried about resources decided to run Keyscape and Trilian outside of Omni.
Sad because as separate instances they were not recalling MIDI Templates per Patch.

So back to a new Multi where I can run all three since recent Omni Update said MIDI Template fix was in.
Just hasn’t made it to the separate instances yet. Although I can recall patches, I have to reassign everything as it’s fine until you re boot as it loses the MIDI Assignments again.

At any rate, I thought I’d check the Task Manager to see how bad polyphony was using all Spectrasonics plug ins inside of Omnisphere. Kind of shocked actually as I am pounding out Poly and using the sustain and sustentuto functions simultaneously in PTEQ, plus ZebraHZ w/ a pair of Diva Filters.

Can anyone verify that Omnisphere is still on a single core or not, and if it’s design has changed? This is really ridiculous as it’s barely hitting 50% on one core?

But even then I KNOW Zebra HZ should be higher and even it is around 15%, PianiTeq as usual uses next to nothing.

Could this be the latest Windows 10 Pro update?

Thought for sure my i7 4790K was getting old.
Excited but confused.


----------

